# Central NC info...



## exiledsaint (Jan 9, 2011)

Ok, Brothers and Sisters...heres the dish.

Most of the waterways in central NC, thats is anyplace within 100 miles of Raleigh, NC is contaminated and fish/cray and so on should not be eaten. If you look through local news online you can find any number of articles on how local lakes are so polluted they cant hold fish...My volunteer group spent over 1200 hours this year cleaning trash out of a local lake, and barely touched the surface.
Waterways are okay to boat if need be, but most are clearly marked as bio hazards. 
Game hunting. We have a decent amount of Deer, judging by droppings in my yard...and not far from downtown, and in suburban sprawl. Alot of tree rats, greys, browns and some others I cant figure out..lol.
fair amount of pigeon, quail and dove if you look. I see turkey and oppossum on my way to work.
Rabbit should be checked for any of several diseases before eating. ALot I have found around here have tularemia, which can be transmitted by touch or bite from insect/ infected animals.

4x4 vehicles and gear: If your in the central NC area. watch out for the cops and yuor "tall truck" or if you have gear externally stored on your vehicle. other than a tire on the back, a cop will pull you over to inspect your stored gear for "proper storage and safety issues". If you have a CB, dont have the high power antenna, which in the tri- county area is illegal. Bumpers front and back must be stock, or factory after market. a home made bumper will get your vehicle impounded and/or taken for good under state DOT guidelines on safety...meaning you have to buy a new bumper and pay them to put it on before you get your vehicle back...at 150 a day for storage and extra fines of 1500 or more....

Camping: There aint any. There is a "campground" at a local rv sales center but none of the local parks allows for camping or staying over night due to problems with lakes/waterways and mosquitoes bearing diseases, drug dealers and prostitutes selling their wares, and immoral sexual activities.

by my telling, stop to take a leak..do some shopping at the Tractor Supply then keep on going whichever way your going. 

In the case of TSHTF. From where I am, in Raleigh...Fort Bragg/ Pope AFB is just over an hour South and West. Camp Lejeune, Cherry Point are 2.5 hrs to the East on the coast, follow road signs. Seymour Johnson AFB is in Goldsboro, NC which is only 35 mins south of me. The area is rolling hills with several waterways, alot of highways and air traffic...Raleigh/Durham has a huge airport, and the Raleigh triangle park which house several govt top secret facilities...so if you happen upon specific signs...they aint joking around. I did some contract work out there and had to pass super top secret decoder ring testing.
Alot of woods, trees arent that tall in most areas, mebbe 50 ft. but the further you go north or east you get more trees, and Black BEARS...no kidding. The area has black widow and brown recluse spiders ALL OVER, scorpions and venomous snakes as well.

Most homes will not have basements, due to high water tables in most areas.

Land is profuse with rock, clay and limestone formations. Some areas have high silt content, closer to river beds.

Most "sporting goods" stores here do not carry hunting or fishing gear, and will do there best to get you to NOT hunt for fish. Local Walmarts and Targets dont carry firearms or ammo, some carry a little fishing gear, but not much. You'll do better with Tractor supply, or Bass pro.

thats all I can think of for now...


----------

